# Where?



## Mermaid132 (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi

Wanting to relocate to Spain. Prefer a coastal place, expats nearby but a local feel. Will work in UK on rota basis so easy access to an airport a must.

Where are best areas to live/look at..... will rent to test the life


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Mermaid132 said:


> Hi
> 
> Wanting to relocate to Spain. Prefer a coastal place, expats nearby but a local feel. Will work in UK on rota basis so easy access to an airport a must.
> 
> Where are best areas to live/look at..... will rent to test the life


:welcome: 

to Jávea / Xàbia - look no further

Half way between Alicante & Valencia airports, population of just under 30,000, around 6,000 from the UK, & another 9,000 from various other countries. 

Although nearly half the population is non-Spanish it still manages to be 'Spanish'. Almost the only time I speak English & have much contact with English people is when I'm working, teaching Spanish, although it's possible to get by without speaking the language (or so I'm told)


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

You can have an airport ten miles distant from where you live in Spain, but if there is no form of transport available it might well as be in the Arctic Circle. Pick any area between Barcelona and the south of Portugal. Ensure whatever airport nearby has flights to wherever you want in the UK. Also ensure there is good public transport available to the airport all year round.

Then get a rental for about 4 - 6 weeks in that location in the off season and believe me you will learn if Spain is for you in that time. I guarantee it will be the best learning experience you ever had.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Have a look at El Campello. 

Unlike Javia it has good transport links, is much nearer the motorway and Alicante airport and and is a lot more Spanish. 

There are some expats and a couple of English bars but not many. There is the International Club (formerly the English Speaking Club) where you can meet up with other English speaking people if you wish. 

It also has some of the best beaches on the Costa Blanca


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> to Jávea / Xàbia - look no further
> 
> ...


Halfway between the two airports but neither is easy or quick to get to.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DunWorkin said:


> Halfway between the two airports but neither is easy or quick to get to.




motorway in both directions for those with a car - & also the Alsa buses & Beniconnect for those who don't

we always use Beniconnect.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> motorway in both directions for those with a car - & also the Alsa buses & Beniconnect for those who don't
> 
> we always use Beniconnect.


How long does it take from centre of Javier to Alicante airport - including getting to the motorway?

And how long does it take to get there by public transport?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DunWorkin said:


> How long does it take from centre of Javier to Alicante airport - including getting to the motorway?
> 
> And how long does it take to get there by public transport?


1-1.5 hours by car

I haven't done it with Alsa so couldn't say, but when we've used Beniconnect it's been not much longer than by car, even taking account of the drop-offs in other towns.

Of course lots of places are closer, but for those of us who live here, it's worth the extra distance, & we have a lot of commuters living here now - & don't forget that Valencia is about the same distance, so it's well-served by two airports.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> 1-1.5 hours by car
> 
> I haven't done it with Alsa so couldn't say, but when we've used Beniconnect it's been not much longer than by car, even taking account of the drop-offs in other towns.
> 
> Of course lots of places are closer, but for those of us who live here, it's worth the extra distance, & we have a lot of commuters living here now - & don't forget that Valencia is about the same distance, so it's well-served by two airports.



The OP said "easy access to an airport a must" that is why I was pointing out that Javea is not a good place for this. You may love Javea but it doesn't sound as though it is a "look no further" place for the OP.

The things I have always had against Javea are it's distance from the motorway (about 15-20 minutes), it's distance from Alicante airport and it's lack of public transport to other parts of the coast.

From El Campello by car we can be at the airport in 20 minutes - the motorway is on our doorstep. By public transport it takes about an hour to the airport by tram and bus.

We also have an alternative airport (Murcia-San Javier Airport) which we can get to in just over an hour by car - quicker than either of your airport options.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Also it depends what airports do the cheaper/most flexible flights to the airport you want to fly to and from. Malaga suited us because at the time we needed good, cheap and frequent flights to Gatwick. So that needs to be investigated too

Jo xxx


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Leper said:


> You can have an airport ten miles distant from where you live in Spain, but if there is no form of transport available it might well as be in the Arctic Circle. Pick any area between Barcelona and the south of Portugal. Ensure whatever airport nearby has flights to wherever you want in the UK. *Also ensure there is good public transport available to the airport all year round.*
> 
> Then get a rental for about 4 - 6 weeks in that location in the off season and believe me you will learn if Spain is for you in that time. I guarantee it will be the best learning experience you ever had.


and that there are scheduled flights to where you want to go all the year round. Some airlines only operate to/from certain airports on a seasonal basis.


----------



## Johnweedon (Dec 23, 2015)

San Cayetano, lovely little village 10 mins from Murcia Airport. My wife does the same, she works in uk


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Yes Campello is very nice , must agree with dunworkin , also very close to the airport , and Alicante for the main shops , also central on the Costa Blanca 

Really though it is a very personal choice so best if you come and look about first 

Cheers Tony Agost Alicante


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

DunWorkin said:


> Have a look at El Campello.
> 
> Unlike Javia it has good transport links, is much nearer the motorway and Alicante airport and and is a lot more Spanish.


How much dog s**t does it have? I can't believe anywhere has more than Javea.


----------



## ExpatWannabee (Jul 6, 2011)

Valencia City has year-round Easyjet flights to Gatwick. The airport is on the Metro line.


----------

